# Boat Courtesy Lights, color?



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Any of y'all have recommendations for marine courtesy lights? Prefer LED, I need about 4 of them to cover the boat 

Anyone prefer a color? Most are red or blue, blue seems popular but it always seems so harsh 

Red doesn't effect vision as bad but it interferes with nav lights?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Red. Either keep them low or slightly angle them to deck for the reflection.
This is 3, 1/2"x2" LEDs in 14' skiff.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Good question. Have you seen any purple lights?

Seems like it would be easier on the eyes than blue and not confused with running lights.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Just installed these on a boat.


http://www.seamasterlights.com/led-dual-color.html

Did the Blue & White. Here's how they work.

Single ON/OFF switch.

1st ON Solid BLUE
OFF
2nd ON BLUE & WHITE
OFF
3rd ON SOLID WHITE

and it cycles again the same way.

Seamaster stuff is not cheap, but it's pretty darn nice stuff


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

definitely red they can double duty at night when you park the boat on the street


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

X-Shark said:


> Just installed these on a boat.
> 
> 
> http://www.seamasterlights.com/led-dual-color.html
> ...


Is it an LED strip with 3m tape on the back?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

The boat doesn't have gunnels, so.it has to be flush mount or screw in







I have some of these coming in for a trailer at work, i might go this route depending on how bright there are 

Also plan to do a white and red LED strip under the rim of each window facing down


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

*led lights*

this is what I installed


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Done a console wrap on mine today. Got them from Alabamaleds.com. I may have $40 in it. Turned out pretty nice.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Is it an LED strip with 3m tape on the back?


It's a 20in long piece with 18in of wire coming out each end. It's mounted with 2 clips. The unit is 3/4wide X 1/2in tall

I've done a LED strip like the above pix in the past also.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

jlw1972 said:


> View attachment 888362


Looks good, this is what I plan to do under the rim of each window, probably a white one and a red one

We ran 14' of that stuff in both our trailers and our box truck, works great other than the 3m glue


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

chartreuse


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Forget the window idea, for half the price I ordered 2 18w flush mount lights, they are too bright but I can also order a dimmer or screen to darken them 

I've run these on 4 trucks now and never had an issue, I have 1 in each rear wheel well right now and they both always work even in wheel spray.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*courtesy lights*

http://www.westmarine.com/buy/west-marine--led-companionway-lights--P009_276_005_513?recordNum=45
2 of these were perfect for my cape horn.

Will try to post pics lit up later. Cheap and work great. I used the blue.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

So far very impressed with the Chinesium lights. This is one light aprrox 12" above the deck floor.









As of now I plan to run 4 down each side, none of them facing forward

I may do 5 down each side, not quite sure yet


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Turned out better than expected!! Excuse the mess and piles, I don't have a garage







This is what they look like mounted, they didn't come in white.







They looks "spotty" in the photos but they aren't as harsh in person.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

White flush mounts are in, not as bright as I was expecting but now I won't need the dimmer. 

REALLY need to get a jigsaw. Everything was cut with a drill and sawzall.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Larger switch panel comes in tonight, I'll post final photos once it's in with the red/white


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Everything is all wired up and ready for a night trip


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That's cool!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

bcahn said:


> That's cool!


Thanks bud 

Waiting for some time off to get it on the water to see how well they will work


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

So far had the lights out on 2 overnight trips, they work great. I left them on for 14 hours straight and they had no impact on the battery at all. 

They are bright enough you don't need a headlight to tie a knot or book a bait, and I leave them on going down the road.


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

That looks great.
Do you have a link for those lights you bought on Amazon?


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

X-Shark said:


> Just installed these on a boat.
> 
> 
> http://www.seamasterlights.com/led-dual-color.html
> ...


 
I've got 2 of their 22" red & white LED bars on my boat. One bar has 22 out and the other bar has 14 of the 88 LEDs out. The boat is 6 years old. Going to call them about their warranty.


----------



## Runned Over II (Aug 9, 2016)

Red is the worst for your eyes for adapting to the dark. Proven fact. Look at all airplane cockpits and tactical military lighting. 

Green has proven to be the color best suited for your eyes. Anyone with NVG time will tell you that red, especially a covered cigarette, will light like crazy. Worse than white.

So... any color is better than red.:thumbup:


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

It can be too harsh if you stare at them for awhile, but so is the sun. 

Here is the link; they are 12$ for 10 but I have Prime. 

YINTATECH 10Pcs 18mm 12V Red Eagle Eye LED Car Fog DRL Running Light Backup Reverse Turn Signal Lights https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N3U5DL5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_kTmbzb1WEKMEZ


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Runned Over II said:


> Red is the worst for your eyes for adapting to the dark. Proven fact. Look at all airplane cockpits and tactical military lighting.
> 
> Green has proven to be the color best suited for your eyes. Anyone with NVG time will tell you that red, especially a covered cigarette, will light like crazy. Worse than white.
> 
> So... any color is better than red.:thumbup:


green is easiest to see. Red will not disturb your vision as much running at night. Every single ship's bridge in the world has red lights for interior lighting at night.
Super bright greens ands blues affect you vision at night greatly.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Update for those that order some. One of the lights in the rear has developed some rust inside the lense, still works but Im going to replace it anyways. Accidently ripped out the wires while pulling the tank out....


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Runned Over II said:


> Red is the worst for your eyes for adapting to the dark. Proven fact. Look at all airplane cockpits and tactical military lighting.
> 
> Green has proven to be the color best suited for your eyes. Anyone with NVG time will tell you that red, especially a covered cigarette, will light like crazy. Worse than white.
> 
> So... any color is better than red.:thumbup:


Hell no.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

...


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

MaxP said:


> green is easiest to see. Red will not disturb your vision as much running at night. Every single ship's bridge in the world has red lights for interior lighting at night.
> Super bright greens ands blues affect you vision at night greatly.


This.
Airplane nighttime cockpit lights are red, at least they were 30 years ago.


----------



## garyroe (Nov 26, 2020)

I use Obcursco Pontoon. It has great length. Super simple to use. Just plug in and it’s on. Can easily be connected with additional lengths. Hardware is included to install in any configuration. Perfect as accent lighting or as ambient lighting. You will be very happy with this purchase. Highly Recommended!


----------



## jillyrubyjane (May 29, 2020)

I installed SeaBlaze X2 underwater light, blue and white.


----------



## team landlockd (Mar 6, 2013)

Lumitec spectrum rail lights! I have been doing electronic installs on boats for years. When I found these, i just had to get a set for my personal boat. I love them, wouldnt buy anything else. Lumitec is top quality marine leds in my opinion, they've definetly one their research. You can find them on amazon I believe


----------

